# QFA Qualified Financial Advisor Diploma



## Pexus1976 (22 Jan 2006)

Hello Folks, 

Anybody studying for these exams at the moment. I have QFA module 2 exam at the end of the month and was wondering how people are getting on. I was told its one of the toughest modules is this true!


----------



## CCOVICH (22 Jan 2006)

QFA 1 wasn't that hard, and from talking to others, QFA 2 doesn't seem to be much harder.


----------

